# Tourist photographs crocodile in Gold Coast canal



## Poggle (Jan 21, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-21-2010
*Source:* Courier Mail

UPDATE: A crocodile expert has said it is "highly improbable" a saltwater croc is living in a Gold Coast canal - despite tourists photographing an object there.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## kupper (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks croc to me


----------



## licky (Jan 21, 2010)

doubt it


----------



## chickenman (Jan 21, 2010)

nah its definitely the loch ness monster...


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 21, 2010)

It does kind of look like a dugong, but I also think (and it sounds weird I know) that it kind of looks like a horse swimming.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 21, 2010)

chickenman said:


> nah its definitely the loch ness monster...


I agree its a dinosaur of some type probably thawed from Antarctica as a result of climate change


----------



## Jen (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with Amy, looks like a horse swimming


----------



## Fuscus (Jan 22, 2010)

The subject could be anything and the picture could have been taken anywhere.
And a follow up http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...codile-this-is-a-crocodile-20100121-mnfq.html


----------



## Specks (Jan 22, 2010)

hey guys just to give you a insight. i spent the day with tony harrison yesterday and i saw the pics when he did to me it looks like a wallaby swimming across the canal. tony in the interview he gave to channel 7 was edited so much that the interview sounded like he was talking it up. stuiped news people. but he thinks it looks like a wallaby and denies it was a croc. he spoke to many other reptile people of his friends and they said it clearly isnt a croc. so everybody the kiwis are wrong no croc. big publicity


----------



## Poggle (Jan 22, 2010)

i reckon it is jaws in disquise myself... got sick of being targeted because he was a shark


----------

